# Pimping the HTPC



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I know- I haven't even got the HTPC fully functional (but I'm confident I will) and am already planning the pimpage.

Pimp #1: I already have a lowrider slot-loading DVD drive. But, it doesn't glow! I'll be doing this mod to it. 

Pimp #2: I either need to faux-plate the slot-loader drive (the stock is beige, ugh) which I'd do by taking the original block-off faceplate and replacing the stock faceplate (lots of dremel work), or just use vinyl dye to paint it black. ****, maybe I'll do the whole case in black since it is my only silver component. 

Pimp #91251: This one is down the road, but how about a secondary display on the front of the case? Using a PocketPC (I use a palm: no use for Windows pocket PCs except for this mod), I can convert it to be a desktop 'extension', complete with touch screen interface! Someone did it here.

This is way too bright for what I want to do, but it has a definite wow factor:


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Now this is a HTPC case, the Origenae S21T:
























12.1" motorized 1920x1080 screen, one piece 5mm aluminum front & sides, support for up to 10 hard drives, optional microsoft IR MCE or irtrans IR controller

I want one:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:holycow: Now that is definitely a case... I want one! :jump:


----------

